# Quinceañeras



## GenJen54

I am doing research for a writing piece I am working on and need to find more specific information on the hispanic tradition of "quinceaneras." I understand the basic concepts of both the religious ceremony and party, but want to know more about this from people who have experienced it.

Things I would like to know include:

is the "quinceaneras" a major cultural tradition in ALL Spanish-speaking countires?
what are the origins of this tradition?
do the traditions differ from country to country, or family to family?
does the importance of the religious ceremony depend upon each family - or do people have grand parties without the religious ceremony?
does the tradition of the "shoes" and the "doll" exist in each country?
are quincineras in other countries as big as they have become among the Latino community in the US?
I would really love to hear about people's personal experiences, especially with regard to the parties, what you did, what you wore, etc. 

I have done as much online research as possible, but have mostly come across commercial sites for dress sales, tux rentals, etc. I have found very little on the tradition itself, so anything would be very helpful. 

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## DeskJockey466

I believe the spelling is "quinceañeras"


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Hello Gen,  

I'll ask more questions myself and get back to you, however, as far as I know it would be similar to Sweet 16, or the cotillion/coming out ball.  It was a time for families to "present their marriageable daughters to society".  As far as I know, there is a great importance set on the religious ceremony, but it seems to be that currently, the emphasis is on the social affair.  In México, it differs dependening on the region where you're from and the social status you belong to.   The higher up it's a black tie affair; on the lower scale it´s a community affair, with everyone chipping in to cover the expenses (they request gifts for everything to the point of seeming ludicrous, shoes, dress, flowers, cake, rosary, bible, limo, newspaper coverage etc.) 
Again, on the upper echelons the attire is evening wear and on the lower end, it is a big puffed up pink (all shades) dress.  
Will think of more.


----------



## foxfirebrand

I had the good fortune to be invited to a Quinceañera party by a family that befriended me and my wife when we spent the summer of 1969 in México.  I credit what was said about the differences between upper and lower classes, and can add something about the middle-class version of the event.

The religious ceremony was pretty much _pro forma,_ and the real emphasis seemed to be on the afterparty.  It was to be a banquet and dance party at an exotic-sounding place called the Club de Leones.  We didn't have dressy travelling clothes (living out of a camper) but were comfortable enough-- participants were in business dress and guests clothed more informally.

The religious significance was explained as equal in importance to a confirmation, and some people said, oh, moreso.  And yes, the party was a social presentation of the young lady being honored, exactly like a debutante affair-- except sized down to one person, not the whole "season's" gaggle of eligibles.

The anthropologist in me was not gratified, though, to experience anything much in the way of exotic or alien folkways.  It was a sit-down banquet style not at all unlike a mildly-ceremonial middle-class affair a small-town American might go to at the Elks Club or the Kiwanis lodge.  In fact the "Club de Leones" turned out to be a chapter of the same Lion's Club that's widely-known in the U.S.-- with the exact same organizational emblem on the wall.

But we had a good time!


----------



## Camui

> is the "quinceaneras" a major cultural tradition in ALL Spanish-speaking countires?



En España no hay tal tradición, yo ni siquiera sabía que existia.

That tradition don't come from Spain must be original mexican.


----------



## porchini

Usually most of the quinceañeras are banquet style with a sit-down dinner; held at local banquet halls, like Lions Club or ballrooms at hotels.  The concept of "mingling" and serving "hors d'hoeuvres" is not very common in Mexico. 
The Lions Club you refer to is a chapter of Lions Club International, with dues-paying members just like in the States, who do volunteer work.
Quinceañeras have gotten pretty fancy, with everyone trying to outdo each other. So besides dancing and dining, there is usually a gift bag (think Oprah, minus the millions) and anything else they can think of.  At times the quinceañera will dance not just the waltz with her father and her male relatives, but also some other type of dance number.  This requires a choreographer and hours of practice with her "damas" (ladies in waiting, so to speak).  They use special dance outfits for this and then change back into their formal clothes.  It's definitely a big event.


----------



## foxfirebrand

porchini said:
			
		

> The Lions Club you refer to is a chapter of Lions Club International, with dues-paying members just like in the States, who do volunteer work.


 
Uhhh...did you read the penultimate sentence in my post, and/or click on the link?

Thanks for the detailed information.  The affair I remember was not quite so elaborate-- is it possible these events have grown more important over the past 45 years?  Also it was in Mérida-- are there regional differences that you know about?

I wasn't surprised to hear things aren't the same in Spain.  It seems that México has evolved its own very distinctive culture when it comes to religious/festive observances.  I understand they don't make a special deal of the Día de los Muertos in Spain either.

A thread on that event would be very interesting.


----------



## porchini

About the Lions Club, yes, I was just trying to let you know that it exists in Mexico as part of the international organization, nothing else.

These have gotten out of hand, with everyone trying to outdo the next.

And yes, there are regional differences, especially between the northern states and the ones to the south.  I'm speaking about the northeastern part of the country.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

As I stated earlier, it all depends on the region, we could roughly cut Mexico into 4 regions, north, northwest, central states and southern regions. How quinceañeras are celebrated, it all depends on the region you're from, social and economic standing. Regretfully, I might add, that it seems that people from lower classes literally overspend themselves. 

These quinceañeras, have grown in importance and how they are celebrated. As Porchini said, think Oprah minus the millions. I believe they have gotten out of hand. 

About "Día de los Muertos", it is basically a Mexican tradition because it was a native tradition when the Spanish came to México. It was the way the Church was able to integrate native customs with Catholic ones. (This is a very broad explanation of the feast, which again, depending where you're from, is celebrated differently. This feast is very strong and very traditional towards the central and southern part of Mexico.)


----------



## murena

Here are some of the rituals involved in the Fiestas de Quince Años:

+ The girl receives as a gift from her mother a doll, which is her last doll.
+ The girl dancing a vals with a group of guys, called chambelanes. Depending on how pretty or popular the girl is, or how wealthy her family is, the guys have different response to being chambelanes, sometimes can be an honour, sometimes something they try to avoid.
+ If a military school is nearby, cadets are invited to the party, to act as chambelanes, dancing in their gala uniform.
+ I have known wealthy families that have a tv artist to entertain in the party. One hired Francisco Javier and the other Jorge Muñiz, when they were popular.
+ Parties tend to be quite big, more than 100 people at least. Normally all the classroom is invited, plus family and friends of the family.
+ Some girls do not want a party, and if the family has money they choose either a car or a trip to Europe.

Good luck with your research


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

This was an interesting thread - are there ANY other countries out there besides Mexico where this is a big deal?


----------



## luis masci

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> This was an interesting thread - are there ANY other countries out there besides Mexico where this is a big deal?


Yeah, here in Argentina it’s a common tradition too. As long as I know it has not to do with religion, it’s rather a way to say “well… you are not a child anymore, you are 15 so further you will be a real woman.”
I was in a lot of “fiestas quinceañeras” the traditional one implicates:
The girl uses a dress similar to the marriage party. 
She dances “el vals de los 15” (song especially for this kind of events) and the first dancing partner will be her father, then all guys present in the party.
The girl will deal souvenirs to all people gathering. 
People used to wear formally suit in such event.
But now parties tend to be so much informal and you can see all kind of party. Although many people keep up this tradition as it used to be, many others not. That is the situation today here. 
Hooo… and for boys they have their party too, but it’s when he has got 18 and so much informal. Commonly just a simple “asado entre amigos”.


----------



## librosenespanol

I think that the begin its in Mexico, look the soap opera "Quinceañera" (singular), and no is religious, its like a modern "rito" of the grow.


----------



## diegodbs

Confirmo lo que dice Camui, en España no existe esa fiesta y es la primera vez que oigo hablar de algo así.


----------



## luis masci

Realmente me extraña que en España no tengan ni noticias de esta arraigada tradición, ya que al menos yo, siempre doy por supuesto que todas las tradiciones nos vienen de "la madre patria".
Aqui les dejo la letra del vals que debe tener más años que la injusticia ya que lo escucho desde que nací:

*EL VALS DE LOS QUINCE AÑOS
Letra de Agustín Minotti
Musica de Agustín Minotti*

*Tenue tul de la ilusión
envuelve tu candor
tu sueño se cumplió
quince años tienes hoy
tu blanca ensoñación
me embriaga de emoción.
*


----------



## diegodbs

luis masci said:
			
		

> Realmente me extraña que en España no tengan ni noticias de esta arraigada tradición, ya que al menos yo, siempre doy por supuesto que todas las tradiciones nos vienen de "la madre patria".
> Aqui les dejo la letra del vals que debe tener más años que la injusticia ya que lo escucho desde que nací:
> 
> *EL VALS DE LOS QUINCE AÑOS*
> *Letra de Agustín Minotti*
> *Musica de Agustín Minotti*
> 
> *Tenue tul de la ilusión*
> *envuelve tu candor*
> *tu sueño se cumplió*
> *quince años tienes hoy*
> *tu blanca ensoñación*
> *me embriaga de emoción.*


 
jejejej, pues no lo des por supuesto, porque no es así. Las tradiciones son distintas, a veces completamente distintas.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Muchas gracias, Luis - esto es muy interesante.  Nunca me di cuenta que existía una canción.

I'm glad to know that this is celebrated in Argentina.  I sent my god-daughter in the conurbano a pair of earrings when she turned 15, but didn't really know whether or not turning 15 was as big a deal in Argentina as in Mexico.


----------



## grumpus

Hi Gens et al.
I have been to two; one in Mexico City, one in California.  They were pretty serious productions, particularly, the one in Fontana, Ca (a very rich man gave it for his daughter).
In Fontana, I asked for Tequila (Herradura) which they didn't have -- within 20 mins they brought me a case of Herrradura from which to choose my bottle (para que sepan que era buena la pachanga).  
The one in Mexico City (a "poor" family, working class neighborhood), a member of Mariachi Vargas de Tecalitlan sang.  Wow!! It really makes a difference when someone really knows how to sing with the mariachis.  
Both  parties had the usually  -cena, baile, el vals etc...

Also in Mexico in the central/south the girl is the "quinceannera"
the party is called "la fiesta de los 15 annos".   

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Fernando

Well, just to point it out, though Luis Masci has said it before:

- The tradition has nothing to do with religion, as far as I know. Possibly there is a Mass before the celebration, but has little or no importance. Please, correct me if I am wrong.

- The only sacrament that could be involved is confirmation, but it is the same for guys and girls and, though it used to be celebrated at 14 or so is totally disconected from this.

In Spain we have (had?) the "puesta de largo", usually for 18-year girls or so, to say they were "in the market" (they were girls no more, but to-be-married women). It is celebrated in some upper class schools and I would say it is more a north european tradition than Spanish.

I assume that quinceañeras come from the same place as kermesses.


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Hola GenJen54:
La fiesta de XV años es una tradición en Mexico y las mujeres que son las festejadas se les llama "quinceañeras".
La fiesta puede ser muy diferente dependiendo de las costumbres de cada estado, del nivel socio-económico y las mismas tradiciones de familia.
Por ejemplo en una fiesta tradicional siempre habrá una ceremonia religiosa, una fiesta y un vals para bailar con el padre de ellla, trataré de explicar las variaciones que puede haber y que conozco...
Familia de nivel socio-económico alto y de ciudad: se hacen invitaciones con un mes de anticipación, se escoge un gran salón de fiestas con vajillas, cubiertos, flores, meseros y un menú digno de los mejores Chefs, se invitan de 300 a 500 personas, se escoge el mejor vestido de diseñador (para los papas y familia cercana) y un gran pastel, en el vals pueden participar el papá, el abuelo y los hermanos.
Familia de nivel socio-economico medio y de ciudad: invitaciones, se escoge un salon de fiestas no muy caro, menu clásico (alguna crema, medallones de carne con papas y verduras y café) se invitan de 80 a 120 personas, el vestido es el de alguna oferta de tienda importante, un pastel y el vals se baila con todos los de la familia (papá, abuelos, tíos, primos y amigos cercanos).
Familia de nivel socio-ecónómico alto y de provincia: invitaciones con anticipación, la fiesta es en la casa de los anfitriones, hay mucha comida de la región preparada por ellos mismos, invitados oficiales 200 y no oficiales otros 100, el vestido se lo hace la tía o lo mandaron comprar a la ciudad, hay un pastel muy grande que también hicieron ellos y el vals se baila con toooodos los de la fiesta, aqui las fiestas pueden durar 2 días.
Familia de nivel socio-económico medio y de provincia: invitaciones verbales, la fiesta es en la casa de los anfitriones, el clásico menú (arroz, pollo y mole), invitados oficiales 200 y no oficiales 200, el vestido lo hace la tía o se usa el de la hermana, el pastel igual de grande y el vals igual se baila con todos, también puede durar 2 o 3 días la fiesta.

Obviamente esto que les escribí no es una ley y por supuesto puede haber grandes variaciones dependiendo de un sin fin de factores...

Espero no haberlos aburrido y les haya ampliado la idea.

Saludos desde México


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Perdón olvidé comentar que la ceremonia religiosa no es un sacramento, como la confirmación o el matrimonio, es una ceremonia para dar "gracias" de que cumpliste quince años y que ahora "oficialmente" te convertiste de niña a mujer...

Saludos


----------



## belén

Yo soy española y sí conocía de la existencia, pero tal como ya se ha comentado, aquí no se celebra dicha fiesta.
(para que sepáis que algunos españoles *sí* lo conocemos  ) 
Belén


----------



## ilústrame

La "Fiesta de quince" la tomamos de Italia.
Si hay algun italiano en este foro que lo confirme según la region, el que me lo dijo  era romano.


----------



## mithrellas

Fernando said:
			
		

> In Spain we have (had?) the "puesta de largo", usually for 18-year girls or so, to say they were "in the market" (they were girls no more, but to-be-married women). It is celebrated in some upper class schools and I would say it is more a north european tradition than Spanish.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo con Fernando. 
Opino que el equivalente en España es la 'puesta de largo'. 
Tradición que no está demasiado extendida actualmente. 

Si alguien ha visto la versión en película de 'Hair' (la de Milos Forman), se puede hacer una idea de como eran en origen las 'puestas de largo' . 
Ahora igual son así de 'sobrias' (o 'encarcaradas' si queréis) algunas de clase alta pero por lo general, quien lo celebra, suele hacer una cena y salida a bailar con los amigos.

No soy de extenderme mucho así que no sé si queda bien explicado pero invito a cualquier forero a ampliar la información.


----------



## diegodbs

> encarcaradas


 
¿Qué significa encarcaradas?


----------



## mithrellas

Encarcarado = anquilosado

Ups!!! Lo siento, creo que he usado un catalanismo.


----------



## gato2

¿Encarcarado es un catalanismo?

Es la primera vez que oigo lo de las quinceañeras y lo de la puesta de largo (o presentacion en sociedad) me suena a pelicula o libro de Jane Austen


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

It doesn't happen in Canada anymore, as far as I know, but as recently as twenty years ago you could make your debut in New York.  Apparently most of the girls making their debut (a big ball at the Waldorf Astoria) were the daughters of Texan self-made millionaires.

The English expression for this is actually a French one:  a debutante, or "deb" for short.  Usually you had your "season" when you were eighteen or so.  I believe it became big in England during the later 1700's (and yes, it was a big society thing in Jane Austen's time); and the rich socialites in the United States had borrowed the idea by the 1850's.

The difference was that these always involved a full season of parties and balls, not just a one-night party like the quinceañeras.  I also get the impression that a quinceañera can also be a family party, which was certainly NOT the case with the debutantes.


----------



## piquiqui

En España no existe tal tradición, lo más cercano es lo que llamamos "puesta de largo", celebrada sobre todo en familias de nivel socio-económico alto y cada vez más en desuso. De todas formas esta "fiesta" se hace/hacía con 18 años.

Saluditos.


----------



## zebedee

Hi Gen,
I found this online article for you which will also give you more details. http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art40429.asp

Chaska's right in saying that _debutantes _are a slightly different concept than _quinceañeras. 

_Debutantes (or "debs") in England were - and still are - presented to London Society at 18 years old. They "do the circuit" of The London Season, starting with their presentation to the Queen and comprising of balls, dances, sporting events & regattas (the most important ones being at Ascot, the Henley Regatta, the Oxford/Cambridge Boat Race among others) parties etc. The principal aim was - and to a certain extent still is - to find themselves a place in their social milieu and a suitable husband. Bear in mind that the girls had been educated at boarding schools or Swiss finishing schools until that moment so it was their official presentation in London Society.


----------



## GenJen54

We have deb parties in the city where I live, so I am pretty familiar with that tradition - both through the experience of knowing "debs" and understanding them through literature and general culture.  It was - and remains - the "quince" which I was unschooled on so am thrilled this thread has been resurrected.  Thanks, everyone, for your contributions.


----------



## Ilmo

Maybe the "confirmation feast" traditional en Finland does not correspond totally the Mexican "quinceañeras", but there are a few similarities.
Girls and boys at the age of fifteen participate in a "confirmation course" of a couple of weeks (the Finnish people are 80 per cent protestant) and after the confirmation ceremony there is a familiar reunion at the home of the confirmed one, with all the relatives and best friends gathering together. There is no dance, but the spirit of the feast is far from religious; the confirmed one receives gifts, especially from his/her godfathers/-mothers, because it is thought that their reponsibilities end with the confirmation.
A tradition quite general, especially in the countryside, is that after the confirmation the girl is allowed to go to public dances. Often that happens the first time the very night of the confirmation day and party - the confirmation in the church takes place before noon and the party at home is in the afternoon.


----------



## Georges Hassan

En cuanto al cumple de 15 en el mundo latinoamericano, la película "Quinceañera" (EEUU, 2006) destaca el papel de esta tradición en la cultura chicana de Los Angeles. 

En esta pelicúla, una chica se quedó embarazada antes de su "quinceañera". Su padre, muy religioso y intolerante, le puso en la calle y ella se fue a vivir en la casa con su hermano homosexual en la casa de su tío. Juntos, los dos chicos victimas de las valores tradicionales pudieron explorar la libertad fuera de la estructura familial. En mismo tiempo, participarón durante algunes meses al sufrimiento de los excluídos sociales. 

Así, la fiesta tradicional de la "quinceañera" es, en esta película, un pretexto para cuestionar la tradición sin destruirla (ya que los hijos se reconciliarón con el padre al fin de la película). En depito de los temas de la homosexualidad y de la sexualidad juvenil, "Quinceañera" muestra que la tradición todavía es el cuadro de referencia en una gran parte de la cultura chicana.


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

There are debutant parties in Mexico as well. They are usually held in a  "Casino" http://www.casinomonterrey.com.mx/origen.htm  (Nothing to do with gambling at all.) They are local social places where the upper class of each city gather. There's basically one Casino in each of the major cities. Most will have "casino" in their name. 

That's where society divides itself. The upper class 15 year olds will participate in the "debutant party" and do the social season, and the middle class - lower classes will have the "quinceañeras". 

Where money is new (_"nouveau rich")_ , their daughters will usually have both. The bigger the party, the better.

This is not a "rule".


----------



## chics

Buenos días.

En España no existe ni se conoce para nada la fiesta esta de las quinceañeras. Es más, los padres (las chicas no, seguramente hace tiempo que piensan en alguien o han hecho ya cosas con varios) que se muden a México (parece que ahí sí se hace) van a considerar que se trata de una edad demasiado temprana, además de seguramente otro tipo de rechazos... 

La puesta de largo es una fiesta que hacían las chicas al cumplir la mayoría de edad (18 años) y en la que les compraban bonitos vestidos de gala, chicos y chicas bailan en una sala acondicionada como discoteca y beben alcohol... la idea es que se hacía por familias pudientes, para mostrar el producto nuevo -o la carne fresca- que traían al mercado. Así que toda familia de mentalidad conservadora qe se quisiera considerar "pudiente" lo hacía con sus hijas.

Actualmente, al menos en mi ciudad, esto ya prácticamente no existe y además está mal visto por una amplia parte de la población.

Saludos.


----------



## Horazio

Chaska Ñawi said:


> This was an interesting thread - are there ANY other countries out there besides Mexico where this is a big deal?


 
In Uruguay ! I'm not sure if the details (about the doll,dances) are the same but anyways it's still a "special" birthday party for girls.


----------



## galcosta

En Argentina, en Buenos Aires y el interior también, hace unos años, "la fiesta de 15" está pasada de moda. Esto es un hecho y ocurre en todos los niveles socio-económicos. Se la suplanta por un regalo más importante, el viaje, el auto, etc, pero esto también está pasando de moda, y creo que en unos años cumplir los 15 va a ser lo mismo que los 17 o los 20. Tengo 25 años, y hace 10 festejé los 15, bastante a mi pesar, pero en ese momento "todavía" se usaba, y mis papas  querían hacerlo, no para el"show of" (está bien esto?) sino porque querian que yo tenga un lindo recuerdo.
Festejar los 15 está considerado "cursi" o "mersa" (una palabra mas peyorativa). 
En ese momento vinieron tooodos mis compañeros de colegio, y familia (que es numerosa). Riendome de la situacion en la que estaba, baile el vals con mi papa, mi abuelo, mis tios, compañeros y el novio de turno .
Comimos mucho, rico, y bailamos. Nunca me ocupé de las fotos, pero me quedaron los negativos y unas reveladas muy chiquitas.

Espero que ayude!!
Un beso
Gal


----------



## chics

Hola.

Pues aquí la mayoría de fiestas de puesta de largo ni siquiera coinciden con el cumpleaños. Es más, si no es la hija de la duquesa de Alba lo que se hacía era una fiesta multitudinaria en la que todas las niñas del curso en un colegio se _ponían de largo_ a la vez. La mayoría ya se ha puesto vestidos largos de gala en bodas, comuniones y otras fiestas; no son vírgenes ni solteras. Tampoco hay regalos, que yo sepa.

A la mayoría nos parece una fiesta de lo peor, cursi y machista, igual que la fiesta estadounidense parecida que sale en las pelis de adolescentes y a las que se ha de ir en pareja y con una flor en la muñeca. La de quinceañeras mexicana no es conocida pero si fuera a una edad más avanzada... al menos es más personal y parece un poco menos quica.

Aquí es un drama de la misma categoría una chica embarazada a los catorce años que a los dieciséis. Si acaso se distinguiría entre antes y después del matrimonio (cada vez menos), de acabar una formación o unos estudios, antes y después de ser independiente, con un trabajo, un piso no compartido, etc. y siempre siendo al menos mayor de edad, por lo menos.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* también es una tradición desde tiempos inmemoriales, quizá desde la colonia, el celebrarle los 15 años a toda joven, con dos propósitos: el primero es como ya se ha dicho, marcar la transición de niña a señorita y el segundo, es la presentación formalmente en sociedad de la joven.

Este evento, en el país se le conoce como "*fiesta rosa*" y tal como su nombre lo indica, la característica principal de la celebración es que el vestido, guantes, calzado y adornos del cabello (quizá el símbolo más importante para la jovencita) tiene o debe de ser estrictamente de color rosado, al igual que los demas accesorios: pastel, recuerdos, decoración, etc.

La celebración tiene dos componentes: uno religioso y el festivo propiamente dicho.

La parte religiosa comprende la celebración de un "Te-Deum", esto es una misa de acción de gracias, por haber permitido Dios que la festejada llegara a dicha edad. Esta parte es en donde los invitados se reunen en la iglesia y luego, al terminar el te-deum, salen en caravana hacia el centro de recepción a iniciar el festejo.

El primer punto de la fiesta, lo marca el tradicional vals del papá de la cumpleañera con su hija, luego el baile con los chambelanes, lo cual marca el inicio del baile general, hasta que concluye la fiesta, usualmente alrededor de la media noche.

Otro punto bien importante es que en las tarjetas de invitación a la fiesta (tradicionalmente rosadas también), la joven a ser festejada incluye una oración, de su propia inspiración, en la cual da gracias a Dios y a su familia por todo lo recibido y por haber llegado a tal fecha.

Un dato curioso es que también a los jovencitos que cumplen 15 años, aunque no siempre, se les hace una celebración, pero sin toda la pompa de una fiesta rosa. A esta fiesta de carácter informal se le denomina, en tono bromista, una "*fiesta clavel*", en alusión a un tipo de flor muy abundante aquí, considerada de género masculino.

Yo también pensaba que el origen de esta celebración tenía raíces españolas, pues la premisa es que casi todo lo que compartimos como latinoamericanos, tiene que tener un origen en la Madre Patria, tal y como es el caso de las pastorelas, los nacimientos, las posadas, la reventazón de piñatas, etc., aunque cada país le ha imprimido su propio toque local.


Saludes,


----------



## CarolMamkny

galcosta said:


> En Argentina, en Buenos Aires y el interior también, hace unos años, "la fiesta de 15" está pasada de moda. Esto es un hecho y ocurre en todos los niveles socio-económicos. Se la suplanta por un regalo más importante, el viaje, el auto, etc, pero esto también está pasando de moda, y creo que en unos años cumplir los 15 va a ser lo mismo que los 17 o los 20. Tengo 25 años, y hace 10 festejé los 15
> Gal


 
Yo tengo 23 años y somos de la misma generación . Recuerdo que de mis amigas de la escuela yo era la menor, todas ellas tuvieron fiesta, con vestido etc. En mi caso mi madre insistió en hacerme una fiesta más que todo para la familia ya que según ellos me convertia en "señorita". Además de la fiesta recibí un viaje a Europa, que por lo que he visto ultimamente en Colombia es lo que ha reemplazado a la celebración formal. Y según la opinión de mi abuela, se ha perdido esta tradición por que las niñas de hoy ya dejan de ser niñas mucho antes de los 15 años.


----------



## PocketCathy

The quinces that I went to for my Cuban friends in Miami were very similar to that of the one I went to in Mexico, except the Mexican quince was much fancier because of the girl's social status. Lots of finery, the vals, the chambelanes, etc. were common to both. In fact, in one of the Cuban quinces I went to, the quinceañera had an enormous white ballgown, which, 10 years later, she's now thinking of using as her wedding dress! 

One curious thing is that the quinceañera of the Mexican quince I went to was driven to the party in a carriage that looked like a large glass pumpkin, together with her chambelanes. Is this a common practice?


----------



## elizabeth_b

PocketCathy said:


> The quinces that I went to for my Cuban friends in Miami were very similar to that of the one I went to in Mexico, except the Mexican quince was much fancier because of the girl's social status. Lots of finery, the vals, the chambelanes, etc. were common to both. In fact, in one of the Cuban quinces I went to, the quinceañera had an enormous white ballgown, which, 10 years later, she's now thinking of using as her wedding dress!
> 
> One curious thing is that the quinceañera of the Mexican quince I went to was driven to the party in a carriage that looked like a large glass pumpkin, together with her chambelanes. Is this a common practice?


 
Yes, it's true!!!  I almost forgot that!  Some of the girls rent the pumpkin carriage so they can look as "Cinderella".  Others go in horse carriage (calandrias) as in the 19th or early 20th century.  I don't know how usual this may be in other mexican cities but at the D.F. it was, at least till the 80's, more or less common.  I don't know if it's still often to see this now.

Regards
E.B.

P.S.  I always had the idea that the "Quinceañera" party was almost like having a wedding but without a groom.


----------



## Horazio

ilústrame said:


> La "Fiesta de quince" la tomamos de Italia.
> Si hay algun italiano en este foro que lo confirme según la region, el que me lo dijo era romano.


 
Yo me criè en Italia y nunca en mi vida fui a una fiesta "de quince".
Pero, si te lo dijo un romano...puede ser que en el sur....pero igual me parece MUY raro !


----------



## irela

do the traditions differ from country to country, or family to family?
I think the tradition differs from family to family. When I got 15 I didn't dance the vals or dressed with a long dress. I just had to dress formaly. I had a formal pair of paints and a blouse. We had a family reunion with marriachis, but it seemed more like a concert because nobody, even the olders didn't dance with the music!

does the importance of the religious ceremony depend upon each family - or do people have grand parties without the religious ceremony?
Yes, in my case as we are non catholic practicant "no somos catolicos practicantes" we didn't go to mass. The family reunion was small only with the most closed relatives. No friends.

does the tradition of the "shoes" and the "doll" exist in each country?
As I explained before It might change from family to family, at least in my case. I've seen that now, sometimes, there is no party or family reunion but the girls go into a "quinceañears" trip rather than having a party.


----------



## The Lol

Here in Mexico we don't call that parties "_quinceañeras_". We call them more commonly "_Fiesta de quince años_" (Fifteen years party).
For example, a girl that is going to have a _Fiesta de quince años,_ doesn't call it a "quinceañera party" or "my quinceañera". It's really called "_mis quince_" (my fifteen), "_mis quince años_" (my fifteen years), or "_mi fiesta de quince años_" (my fifteen years party)
_Quinceañera(o) _is just a person (female or male) that is 15 years old, and the term "_quinceañera_" used to describe a fifteen years party is more commonly (and incorrectly) used by the spanish-speaking people in the U.S.
A _fiesta de quince años _is similar to the "sweet sixteen" in the U.S.


----------



## mirx

The Lol said:


> Here in Mexico we don't call that parties "_quinceañeras_". We call them more commonly "_Fiesta de quince años_" (Fifteen years party).
> For example, a girl that is going to have a _Fiesta de quince años,_ doesn't call it a "quinceañera party" or "my quinceañera". It's really called "_mis quince_" (my fifteen), "_mis quince años_" (my fifteen years), or "_mi fiesta de quince años_" (my fifteen years party)
> _Quinceañera(o) _is just a person (female or male) that is 15 years old, and the term "_quinceañera_" used to describe a fifteen years party is more commonly (and incorrectly) used by the spanish-speaking people in the U.S.
> A _fiesta de quince años _is similar to the "sweet sixteen" in the U.S.


 
Where abouts in México is that?

In my part of México we have always say quinceañera, "mi fiesta de quince" is also used, and although also used "mis quince" sounds a bit affected local and age lingos, so I suggest you consider your post because the towns I lived in, and the people I've met all say "quince(a)ñera, and believe me, we are too in México.

Cheers.


----------



## The Lol

mirx said:


> Where abouts in México is that?
> 
> In my part of México we have always say quinceañera, "mi fiesta de quince" is also used, and although also used "mis quince" sounds a bit affected local and age lingos, so I suggest you consider your post because the towns I lived in, and the people I've met all say "quince(a)ñera, and believe me, we are too in México.
> 
> Cheers.



Well I'm a native Mexican and I've never heard "_quinceañera_" to describe this kind of party, I don't know.. maybe because I'm a northern Mexican
In what region do you live?


----------



## mirx

The Lol said:


> Well I'm a native Mexican and I've never heard "_quinceañera_" to describe this kind of party, I don't know.. maybe because I'm a northern Mexican
> In what region do you live?


 

In the north too. Then open your ears a bit more, actually if you go back to 1990's there was a Mexican soupopera called "quinceañera", it was broadcasted in a national level. So I deduce it wasn't just my circles that call it that way.

Cheers.


----------



## zalacain56

En España tenemos efectivemente la tradición de la "Puesta de largo", que a lo mejor se hacía antes a los 15 años pero parece muy improbable, también me gustaría decir que en España se asocia la edad de los quince años a la mejor edad de las niñas: al número quince a veces se le llama la "la niña bonita"
De hecho, aquí va una sevillana popular (también la he escuchado con 20 años):
_¡Qué bonitas están las niñas _
_cuando tienen quince años!_
_Cuando tienen quince años, _
_qué bonita su mirada _
_y en sus andares qué garbo_
_¡Que bonitas están las niñas _
_cuando tienen quince años!_


----------



## Bilma

The Lol said:


> Here in Mexico we don't call that parties "_quinceañeras_". We call them more commonly "_Fiesta de quince años_" (Fifteen years party).
> For example, a girl that is going to have a _Fiesta de quince años,_ doesn't call it a "quinceañera party" or "my quinceañera". It's really called "_mis quince_" (my fifteen), "_mis quince años_" (my fifteen years), or "_mi fiesta de quince años_" (my fifteen years party)
> _Quinceañera(o) _is just a person (female or male) that is 15 years old, and the term "_quinceañera_" used to describe a fifteen years party is more commonly (and incorrectly) used by the spanish-speaking people in the U.S.
> A _fiesta de quince años _is similar to the "sweet sixteen" in the U.S.


 

I agree. Quinciañera is the person not the party.


----------



## The Lol

mirx said:


> In the north too. Then open your ears a bit more, actually if you go back to 1990's there was a Mexican soupopera called "quinceañera", it was broadcasted in a national level. So I deduce it wasn't just my circles that call it that way.
> 
> Cheers.



Yeah but it was called "Quinceañera" because the main character was 15 years old, not because of a fifteen years party.


----------



## mirx

The Lol said:


> Yeah but it was called "Quinceañera" because the main character was 15 years old, not because of a fifteen years party.


 
I won't fall into discussing the correctness of the word quinceañera applied to the celebration. I am just saying that where I live that's the word we use. And there isn't evidence to believe that the soap opera was solely called quinceañera because of the character being 15 years old, for me it seems that quinceañera meant the whole thing of - yes, being 15- but also the arrangements for the party and that.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

zebedee said:


> Debutantes (or "debs") in England were - and still are - presented to London Society at 18 years old. They "do the circuit" of The London Season, starting with their presentation to the Queen and comprising of balls, dances, sporting events & regattas (the most important ones being at Ascot, the Henley Regatta, the Oxford/Cambridge Boat Race among others) parties etc. The principal aim was - and to a certain extent still is - to find themselves a place in their social milieu and a suitable husband. Bear in mind that the girls had been educated at boarding schools or Swiss finishing schools until that moment so it was their official presentation in London Society.



This tradition has probably been carried to Ireland where every school leaver goes to a "Deb's Ball" (the equivalent of the American prom). I don't know if we're the only country that calls it that.


----------



## bb008

No sólo en México se celebran los 15 años, también se celebran en Venezuela. ¿No es en Estados Unidos, que la chicas celebran los 18 años en vez de los 15?, creo haber escuchado algo sobre eso. Pero cierto nosotros en Venezuela conocemos esa tradición.


----------



## mirx

bb008 said:


> No sólo en México se celebran los 15 años, también se celebran en Venezuela. ¿No es en Estados Unidos, que la chicas celebran los 18 años en vez de los 15?, creo haber escuchado algo sobre eso. Pero cierto nosotros en Venezuela conocemos esa tradición.


 

En EE.UU. era "sweet sixteen" y obviamente era a los 16.

Creo que ya algún estadounidense opinó al respecto, si quieres ver el post está más arriba.

Saludos.


----------



## bb008

mirx said:


> En EE.UU. era "sweet sixteen" y obviamente era a los 16.
> 
> Creo que ya algún estadounidense opinó al respecto, si quieres ver el post está más arriba.
> 
> Saludos.


 

¡Ah! pero entonces la información me llegó mal. Tenía entendido que a los 18, veo que hasta en eso se equivocaron, eso lo supe por que una Miss Venezuela, era prácticamente gringa y eso molestó mucho por aquí, entonces comenzaron a decir como vivía la chica en Estados Unidos y que le celebraron fueron los 18 años en vez de los 15, pero ya me dí cuenta que fue un error. 

Gracias por la aclaratoria.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> No sólo en México se celebran los 15 años, también se celebran en Venezuela. ¿No es en Estados Unidos, que la chicas celebran los 18 años en vez de los 15?, creo haber escuchado algo sobre eso. Pero cierto nosotros en Venezuela conocemos esa tradición.


De hecho tambien es muy conocido, y esperado por los quinceañeros..."el crucero de los quinceañeros", que se programa todos los años con mucha anticipación, ya que son muy concurridos...y deben ser muy divertidos..., yo no fuí...pero si me hiceron mi gran celebracion , Ufffff, que tiempos...no hace nada


----------



## la zarzamora

luis masci said:


> Yeah, here in Argentina it’s a common tradition too. As long as I know it has not to do with religion, it’s rather a way to say “well… you are not a child anymore, you are 15 so further you will be a real woman.”
> I was in a lot of “fiestas quinceañeras” the traditional one implicates:
> The girl uses a dress similar to the marriage party.
> She dances “el vals de los 15” (song especially for this kind of events) and the first dancing partner will be her father, then all guys present in the party.
> The girl will deal souvenirs to all people gathering.
> People used to wear formally suit in such event.
> But now parties tend to be so much informal and you can see all kind of party. Although many people keep up this tradition as it used to be, many others not. That is the situation today here.
> Hooo… and for boys they have their party too, but it’s when he has got 18 and so much informal. Commonly just a simple “asado entre amigos”.


 
I agree with Luis.
But I have never heard that there was a special song.


----------



## la zarzamora

luis masci said:


> Realmente me extraña que en España no tengan ni noticias de esta arraigada tradición, ya que al menos yo, siempre doy por supuesto que todas las tradiciones nos vienen de "la madre patria".
> Aqui les dejo la letra del vals que debe tener más años que la injusticia ya que lo escucho desde que nací:
> 
> *EL VALS DE LOS QUINCE AÑOS*
> *Letra de Agustín Minotti*
> *Musica de Agustín Minotti*
> 
> *Tenue tul de la ilusión*
> *envuelve tu candor*
> *tu sueño se cumplió*
> *quince años tienes hoy*
> *tu blanca ensoñación*
> *me embriaga de emoción.*


 
una joyita, no tenía ni idea de esto. Tal vez es algo nuevo? En mi época (tengo 38) se ponía un vals típico de Strauss.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

la zarzamora said:


> una joyita, no tenía ni idea de esto. Tal vez es algo nuevo? En mi época (tengo 38) se ponía un vals típico de Strauss.


Tampoco lo conocía, yo baile en mis quince años, "el lago de los cisnes"...que momento!!! full de nervios...

Pero ahora a las quinceañeras, no les gusta mucho eso de vals, he visto fiestas en donde no lo hacen y bailen puro reguettonn... pufff


----------



## bb008

Yo baile un vals venezolano, por supuesto de segundo fue el lago de los cisnes. Pero ahora muchas optan por *"tiempo de vals" de Chayanne*.

Hay una canción llanera venezolana que mi hermano me la dedicó cuando cumplí 15 años hace sopotocientos siglos atrás, no es tan larga, pero solo colocaré una pequeña estrofa:

.../... 
Quince años 
que se amoldan a tu talle 
quince años 
para sentirte mujer 
recibe de mi parte quince besos 
abrazados al cariño 


Bueno hoy en día hacer una fiesta de esa magnitud sale muy costosa. Creo yo que sería mejor el viajecito o crucero quinceañero.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Buenas tardes a todos, les pregunto esto, dado que en el foro de Español platicabamos de  cómo se llamaba esta fiesta en los diferentes países que la celebraban y surgió este comentario del ya conocido y apreciado Ayutuxte 



Ayutuxte said:


> En *El Salvador*, a la celebración de los 15 años, si es una señorita se le llama "fiesta rosa", esto, porque tanto el vestido, como las invitaciones, el tradicional pastel y toda la decoración alusiva es estrictamente de color rosado. Un vestido de otro color no sería bien visto.
> 
> Cuando el quinceañero es un muchacho, se le llama "fiesta clavel" y a diferencia de una fiesta rosa, se celebra como cualquier otro cumpleaños y sin pompa o detalle especial alguno.


 
Y bueno me surgio la duda ¿Cómo celebran esta fiesta en sus países? 


Lo primero que quiero resaltar es la gran diferencia que hay con la desición del color entre El Salvador y México, En México hace 10 años los colores tanto de vestido, pastel y adornos era de unos hermosísimos (ay ajá) colores pastel, Rosa, verde, azul, bueno toda una gama de finísimos colores, hoy en día hay más variedad, están desde los colores neutros, blancos, beiges; los colores "normales" rojos, verdes etc, los ya clásicos pastel (todavía no mueren) y la novedad de novedades, los vestidos emos, rojos con negros, con alitas de murcielago, sombreros de copa...bueno un derroche de imaginación. 

Eso sí la mayoría (el 99.9%) con corte princesa. 

Ahora a la hora de la pachanga (fiesta) pues la entrada de la quinceañera, los aplausos, un poco de música ambiental y...tarataratatan... ¡El vals! 

Donde primero la quinceañera baila con sus familiares más queridos (padre, hermanos, primos, amigos, compadres.......) y alguno que otro colado. 

Después de este ritual (muy usado en las bodas también)  viene le verdadero Vals, el que ensañan con coreografo y toda la cosa. 

Este vals es bailado con cuatro chambelanes, que son los acompañantes de la festejada, estos ataviados con un traje muy mono ("elegante") o tipo militar (de honor) , son cuatro en general y más o menso la misma edad de la quinceañera, son normalmente amigos, primos o hermanos, aunque ahora está de moda lo de contratar a bailarines profesionales (lamentablemente a veces lucen más ellos que ella)

Después del vals, viene la canción de música popular, merengue, salsa, cumbia etc... (también coreografia) y por último la "movida" o sea la canción que esté de moda sea ésta, reggueton, reggue, electrónica etc.. 

Ahora antes o después (depende de la familia) viene el último juguete, que se lo da alguien como símbolo de que ya no es una niña. 

Eso sí no pueden faltar los padrinos que son de iglesia...pero pues ya encarrerado el ratón, de vestido, de pastel, de salón, de chupe (vino) de comida y bueno depende que tan encajoso te quieras ver.

Eso sí todo esto échando la casa por la ventana.

Ahora por último saber ¿Las chicas aún desean este festejo? Yo noto que díaa día son más las muchachas que ya no quieren fiesta sino prefieren les compren ropa, irse de viaje etc.


----------



## mirx

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Y bueno me surgio la duda ¿Cómo celebran esta fiesta en sus países?



Miguel, here is a 4-page thread which touched the same topic a few years ago. By the way, half the things that you describe for your quinceañera are done differently or completely omitted where I am from.

Moderator note: I've now merged these two threads.  Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

bb008 said:


> Yo baile un vals venezolano, por supuesto de segundo fue el lago de los cisnes. Pero ahora muchas optan por *"tiempo de vals" de Chayanne*.


 
En México creo bailan tiempo de vals, desde...siempre!!!! 

Muy interesante ver que en varios países de Latino América se celebra esta fiesta, pensé era exclusiva de México. 

Aunque he de decir que sigo encantado con eso de lo rosa en El Salvador


----------

